# tractor supply no longer will sell active charcoal?!



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

well i was just going to stock up on Emergency supplies when i was at Tractor supply i noticed they were running a sale on "active charcoal" but they had been Sold out...so i asked if they had anymore.... it was down to 99 CENTS! A TUBE! she said no...not only no but they wouldn't be carrying it anymore..so then i asked "could you happen to tell me what other TSC stores have it in stock so i can get some??"....she called 2 places...then looked it up in there system. in the whole state of Florida, as of Friday only 2 tubes had been left in the whole state.... one....4 hours away, one 3 hours away from me....she then tried to call around and find it in other stores to be shipped.... tractor supply will no longer be selling the active charcoal...once its sold out its gone.........anyone else find this to be true?

The only other product i can find is from jeffer which is called "ToxiBan"

http://www.jefferspet.com/toxiban/camid/LIV/cp/VM-T1/

or this which people use? but i have no idea if it would work? you can get it in tablet or powdered??

http://www.amazon.com/Activated-Charcoal-Caps-Swanson-Premium/dp/B0047TP6D6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1372178566&sr=8-3&keywords=charcoal+caps

What do you use? and how much?​


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah...I haven't been able to find it at any of our local TSC's in a long time. It stinks


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in Barbados, and can't seem to get anything that I need.

I go to the pet store, in the aquarium section, they have activated charcoal that's in small pellet forms (looks like small pieces of coal). every time I see my darn goat eat avocado, I sprinkle it in her food. she eats it with the rest of it. if I were really worried, i'd probably put the pieces in a blender/coffee grinder so I can drench.


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

The feed stores around here are selling clay in the place of charcoal. It comes in the tube like the charcoal did, and is intended for the same purpose. I haven't had to use it yet, but the cattle farmers around here say it works as well.. apparently the FDA determined that charcoal was no longer acceptable for use at least in dairy cows (not sure about meat). It's kind of odd, because the tube I have at least isn't marked for any sort of withdrawal time... meat or milk...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

My TSC has never carried charcoal since I have been out here. I don't think any of the feed stores do either... I think some items are just not bought regularly and the store can't keep tossing items that expire (if they have an expiration date) and replacing them, only to have those expire too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont see the tube I bought from them on jeffers site but I do see the Toxi-ban and it looks to be what would work.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I grabbed the last two tubes I saw at my TSC for $.99 too.. It's a bummer... Glad I grabbed mine when I did!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Our tractor supply doesn't seem to have anything to begin with so I doubt they ever had charcoal, I know I have never seen it.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I believe you can order it from hoegers supply,maybe jeffers


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I haven't been able to find it anywhere either. What is the clay and where do you get it.


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

Heartland Vet Supplies online is selling the tubes of charcoal. All I can find in my area is clay that comes in the same tube, but in the middle of the desert where nothing seems to grow, I don't often have a need to use either. 

I'm not sure why my feed store is telling me it's prohibited for use. The only thing I could find about it from either the FDA or USDA was an article approving it as an approved substance in organic operations so I'm inclined to believe that my local feed store does not know what they are talking about. More than likely it's getting harder to get a hold of because there is not enough demand for it (I've been using the same tube for a long time... I think it may be older than my refrigerator  ) and the manufacture is producing less.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I remember a while back when we had some sick goats and it was suggested to give them activated charcoal. I couldn't find it anywhere. I asked the vet if they sold it and she said it's not something they will sell over the counter, unless absolutely necessary during time of treatment.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Try hoeger supply


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I work at TSC and yes, it has been clearanced at all the stores. I haven't looked into it, but you may see if they can special order it in... Not sure if they can, some things that are clearanced we can and other things we cannot. 

Otherwise as others said I would look at Jeffers or Hoeggers.


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

i checked with that Jeffers stuff,

the bottle is only 240ML

which they state you should use 5-10ML Per pound??!

at that dosage i would need even more bottles and at $20 each....thats way to much?!

can i use the activated charcoal tablets? has anyone used them? if so how much should be the dosage?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_4?url=search-alias%3Dhpc&field-keywords=activated+charcoal&sprefix=acti%2Chpc%2C465


----------

